# Brazoria County Rut is on :(



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Looks like either this little cold front or the flood from last week has bucks chasing does. Seen 3 bucks chasing does in the last few days. It's about 2 weeks earlier than last year. Hope the rut is still on Sept 30th.
Had 5 ft of water over my property in Jones Creek that finally receded last Sunday. Thought the deer would not show back up for a while but 2 days after it receded I had tracks everywhere. They must of been on high ground somewhere.
Anyone else seeing the same thing in Southern Brazoria county?


----------

